# GG-1



## GG-1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Aloha

I don't like to quote from another board, but I would like a favor, if you are able to observe the move, could you get some pictures, of any part of the move and let me know where I may see them. June is a busy month and my Rail travel is limited to July and October this year. I hope the Henry Ford Museum Finds out the GG-1-4909 color was Brunswick Green  before the buy the paint 

Mahalo

Eric



> subject: GG1 to ride the rails again - to the Henry Ford Museum #4909 Posted: Mon Mar 31, 2008 5:21 pmWell, you kept asking, pondering, wondering - maybe in June of 2008 you can see such an event, though it will be a GG1 in tow.
> 
> Henry Ford Museum in Detroit has purchased PRR GG1 #4909 from the Leatherstocking Railway Historical Society today and is in the process of removing asbestos as well as the transformer prior to it's move to the museum.
> 
> ...


----------

